# castor oil and uterine scars...not oral castor oil....



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I was told by my mw that around 34 weeks I should start this castor oil treatment for my internal scar. I just found the note this week to remeind me.

Anyway, it says to soak a piece of flannel or a cloth diaper in castor oil and lay it across my scar 2-3x a week for 30 minutes in order to help "toughen" the scar.

First off, is this a little quacky? Or have you heard of this before?

Secondly, I'm 37 weeks as of yesterday, is it too late to start?

Thirdly, I was reading somewhere that castor oil applied to the tummy in this way can induce labor because the castor oil absorbs into the skin. I know that drinking castor oil does this but I didn't know that it on the skin could (also heard a bath with castor oil inducecs too). My problem is this, I was induced with ds, obviously before we were ready and I had a c/b. I really want to be as patient as possible and let things happen would it be counterproductive of that goal to do the castor oil scar soak if it "could" induce labor? I've already had some false alarms of the real thing but nothing real (obviously or I would have a baby right now....) I have lost my plug and such.....

Thanks!


----------



## Defenestrator (Oct 10, 2002)

Yes, this does sound quacky to me.

What does she mean by toughen the scar? Increase muscle growth? Increase the growth of scar tissue (which is inflexible and may make things worse)? Magically change the properties of the scar tissue that is there?

The other thing to consider is that your internal and external scars may not line up. Moms are usually sutured in several layers and even though a low-transverse scar will usually be close to the skin closure, it may not exactly line up. How is the power of castor oil going to be precisely aimed at this scar?

I think that whatever significant positive changes might be achieved in your scar could not possibly happen in 6 weeks. Methinks you should not sign up for this experiment.

On the negative side, I have seen labor induced with castor oil compresses applied to the belly. It usually won't work if mom is not ready, but why take the risk?

Your body has gone through a long healing process to get ready for this pregnancy. You should not need these last minute shots in the dark. I hope that you ask some serious questions of this midwife before allowing her to give you any more advice about how to alter your body in the last weeks of your pregnancy.

Good luck.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Defenestrator_
*I hope that you ask some serious questions of this midwife before allowing her to give you any more advice about how to alter your body in the last weeks of your pregnancy.*
I did question her....I left their practice at 34 weeks and found a new one. I have never seen it mentioned anywhere else and I certainly do not want to cause things to happen before they need to!

Thanks for your level headed advice!


----------



## watermamma (Dec 29, 2003)

ITA with Defenestrator

I have never heard of that either. However, I have been told by a pharmacist/homeopathic practitioner of a way to cure mastitis(sp?) of the breasts (the nasty breast infection!) using flanel cloths soaked in castor oil on the breasts. She said it was the only thing that got rid of her infection. What is it about that castor oil?


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

I don't see how castor oil could be absorbed through the skin and into the blood stream... the molecules are just way too big (same reason you shouldn't shell out the bucks for a lot of those expensive face creams... a lot of stuff they're touting has to be inside to work, and they can't get inside).

I've been using castor oil in my belly oil blend (to moisturize/lube my pg belly to keep it from being itchy and/or getting stretch marks) just because I have some left over from my 1st pg... we have super dry winters here, and it seems more effective than almond oil.


----------



## zanelee (Nov 29, 2003)

I don't know about the scar/castor oil connection, but I do know that it will help with contractions. (Getting them going and flowing)
Here's my experience:
My water broke at 530am. (We are absolutelysure it was my water...) I didn't have contractions for a couple of hours. Went and walked and walked, had a few here and there, but nothing regular.
Finally, at 5ish that evening, our MW asked us to use castor oil compress (warm) and nipple stimulation, if I could stand it...very sensitive.
Withing 30 minutes, I was having regular contractions every 5 minutes and getting stronger.
Now, I don't know if the c. oil would actually start labor if there were no other signs, but for us, it did the job.
Just my 2cents.
Jennifer


----------



## stretchmark (Apr 10, 2003)

I have heard of castor oil softening scar tissue. I used it for a little while after my c/b but I was pretty sure it was just for the outside appearance thing not to actually help toughen the uterine scar. If it does though, i'd do it because y doctors are so scared of me rupturing that I am ending up without their support.


----------

